# Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007



## grobro (1. Oktober 2007)

...ich sage nur: "An die Waffen Männer!"

Bereits diesen Mittwoch wirds sicher voll werden an den bekannten Stellen.

Mal sehen was diesen Monat so ans Blech oder Band geht!?

|wavey:


----------



## grenzi (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Moin,

ich war gestern mit meiner Freundin von ca. 16.30 Uhr bis 19.30 Uhr in Sierksdorf. Leider keine Mefo weit und breit. Ausser uns noch ca. 5 andere Angler.

Grüße,
Mathias


----------



## peter II (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

ich war Anfang der Woche in Südschweden; Bastad. 
Reichlich Forellen unterwegs.|bigeyes 4 maßige habe ich mitgenommen.
Keine weiteren Angler am Meer gesichtet, dies stehen reihenweise in Laholm am Lagan und angeln auf Lachse....


----------



## Borstenwurm (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*



peter II schrieb:


> ich war Anfang der Woche in Südschweden; Bastad.
> Reichlich Forellen unterwegs.|bigeyes 4 maßige habe ich mitgenommen.
> Keine weiteren Angler am Meer gesichtet, dies stehen reihenweise in Laholm am Lagan und angeln auf Lachse....


 
Moin Moin !

War dein Fangplatz links von Bastad Hamn?

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Marc aus HH (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Aloa alle zusammen! #h

War heute In Kiel (Ostufer)... 2 Forellen, eine 30cm, eine 38cm catched & released... Fische sind definitiv reichlich da, wenn auch meist untermaßig oder gefärbt... Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch mehr Glück!

Gruß Marc |wavey:


----------



## C..pHunter (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Nabend...

Waren heute auch mit drei Mann an der Küste ( 11°00-54°10) unterwegs und hatten auch zwei von evtl. maßig die aber auch wieder nach hause durften. In der Dämmerung kamen dann noch zwei Dorsche von denen einer verhaftet wurde. Für drei Mann also ein bisschen dürftig.....Aber in naher Zukunft werden wir uns mal Belly-entjungfern lassen! Das steht fest! 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*



C..pHunter schrieb:


> Nabend...
> 
> Waren heute auch mit drei Mann an der Küste ( 11°00-54°10) unterwegs und hatten auch zwei von evtl. maßig die aber auch wieder nach hause durften. In der Dämmerung kamen dann noch zwei Dorsche von denen einer verhaftet wurde. Für drei Mann also ein bisschen dürftig.....Aber in naher Zukunft werden wir uns mal Belly-entjungfern lassen! Das steht fest!
> 
> Gruß Dennis


 

Laut googel earths warst du 761km vor Trinidat und Tobago mitten auf dem Meer. |kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

@Jörg
Ist doch schön, daß es da Mefos und Dorsche gibt.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Wann  : 7.10.07  6Uhr bis 14Uhr
Wo     : Fehmarn/Teichhof
Wer    : Der Baron und Ich
Wind   : 2BFT aus West
Fänge  : Der Baron: 2 silberblanke Mefos 44 und 42cm, und 2 kleine Hornis ca. 30cm (released)
                             Ich   : 1 silberblanke Mefo 42cm , 1  Mefo ca. 30cm und 1 Horni ca. 60cm (beide released)
Köder  : weiss/grüner 22g Stripper und schwarz/brauner 18g Spöket 


Das war ein wunderschöner Start in die neue Saison!Ich freue mich schon auf den Winter!|rolleyes





Anhang anzeigen 69164


Anhang anzeigen 69165


Anhang anzeigen 69166


Anhang anzeigen 69167


Anhang anzeigen 69168


----------



## hutzi (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Moin,

heute Abend kurz vor Sonnenuntergang konnte ich vor´m Klinikum Neustadt eine 52er Steelhead überzeugen, meinen Spöket zu nehmen|supergri


----------



## Borstenwurm (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*



hutzi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> heute Abend kurz vor Sonnenuntergang konnte ich vor´m Klinikum Neustadt eine 52er Steelhead überzeugen, meinen Spöket zu nehmen|supergri


 
Hat sie am Parkplatz oder Richtung Steilküste gebissen?

Spöketfarbe?

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## hutzi (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Etwas links vom Parkplatz und ungefähr 15 m vom Ufer.
Ich stand nur bis zu den Waden im Wasser


----------



## Borstenwurm (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Wie siehts sonst zu Zeit mit Mefos an der schönen ostholsteinischen Küste aus?

Kenne mich dort ein bißchen aus, weil ich in der Nähe von Eutin meine Ausbildung zum Forstwirt gemacht habe.

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## hutzi (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Ich war heute das erste Mal seit langem los. Aber mein Händler in Eutin erzählte, dass es im Moment wohl ganz gut läuft.


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

guten abend.
der Watfischer84 und meine wenigkeit waren gestern morgen an der kieler förde unterwegs. konnte sich sehnlassen 4 forellen, die aber alle wieder schwimmen. warn noch einige bissi mehr, aber leider hat man ja nicht immer erfolg im drill...
gebissen haben sie auf alle mögliche farben (r/sw; gr/ws; g/ws)
auch die entfernung zum ufer war unterschiedlich...
wetter war von 6-9uhr nebel anschließend bis ca. 12uhr sonnig mit leichter bewölkung; wind leicht aus NNO;

allen fängern noch ein PETRI HEIL


----------



## C..pHunter (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Nabend...


Hatte es ein wenig vertauscht da es flott gehen sollte..|rolleyes

Hab jetzt mal die korrekten Daten bei Earth rausgesucht:m

Fangort war folgender....

 54° 6'56.11"N   10°55'18.45"E


Gruß aus Hamburg

Dennis


----------



## Hippi (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Moin, bin wieder zrück aus meinem Familienurlaub auf Fehmarn.
Habe meine Frau überredet, wenigstens eine Angel mitnehmen zu dürfen (Wathose mit eingeschlossen).
Wir waren vom 03. 10.-08.10. auf fehmarn.
Geangelt hab ich 2 Stündchen am Sonnabend, den 06.10. von 6 Uhr bis 8 Uhr, Ort Teichhof.
Ergebnis: Gegen 7:28 Uhr und nach ca. 4789 Schmeiss( inklusive der letzten Jahre) und der festen Einbildung Mefo`s gibbet nur vom erzählen, da zappelt doch wat an meiner Rute!!!!!!!!!!!:vik:
Ne 48er Meerforelle in feinster Ausführung hängt an meinem Schwarz-kupfernen 22g Blinker. 

Endlich darf ich mich auch zu den Mefo - Fängern zählen.

Heut ist Montag und ich grins immer noch:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Jan77 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Mefotom (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Hallo Hippi,

Glückwunsch, ging mir genauso.:m

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## donlotis (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Meinen Glückwunsch, die erste ist immer die schwerste... #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nick*Rivers (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Klasse gemacht, weiter so!!!!

Bei mir ist auch der Knoten am Sonntag geplatzt. Nach vielen versuchen, endlich die erste Mefo zu fangen, ist ein super Erlebnis!!


----------



## Nordangler (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Na denn Nick und Hippi. Glückwunsch zu euer ersten Mefo.


Sven


----------



## Watfischer84 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

kleine zusammenfassung vom heutigen tage: erst haben wir (ich und dettingen_in_HST) um 6 in bülk angefangen, wo jedoch gar nichts ging. war noch ein fliegenfischer im wasser, der allerdings auch erfolglos war. dann haben wir um 9 die stelle gewechselt, was sich als gute entscheidung herausstellen sollte. 

an der neuen stelle war das wasser teilweise sehr trübe und der wind schlief langsam ein. nach ner halben stunde dann der erste nachläufer bis vor die füße und 2 würfe später der erste einstieg. 2 sek. und weg. dann noch insgesammt 5-6 zupfer und diverse nachläufer aber keine wollte hängenbleiben. dann...., timm wirft aus, die schnur liegt noch lose auf dem wasser und der bügel war noch nichmal zu, da fängt das band an von der rolle zu laufen. anschlag...fisch...weg.! 2 mal kurbeln, da is se wieder. hängt! eine schöne 45er, jedoch angefärbt....also ab zurück.

tja so gings weiter, noch ein paar nachläufer und zupfer. dann konnte ich noch ne blanke 40er vom hansen fight überzeugen welche aber auch noch weiterwachsen darf. alle fische bissen an der kannte vom klaren ins trübe wasser. als wir schon fast feierabend machen wollten schob sich dierekt vor uns noch ne große bugwelle hinter timms spöket durchs trübe wasser , aber die wollte dann doch nich mehr mit. alles in allem ne menge fisch unterwegs aber wieder nichts größeres dabei. aber wie schon letztes wochenend jede menge spass.  

gruß steffen


----------



## Micky (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Wir waren Samstag Abend in Weißenhaus zum Brandungsangeln (Strandabschnitt Camping-Parkplatz - FKK/Hundestrand). Gegen 18 Uhr raubte direkt vor unseren Brandungsruten ne MEFO direkt an der Oberfläche. Spinnrute hatte ich dabei, sofort angeworfen und gleich nen Anfasser gehabt, leider nur sehr kurz. Beim zweiten Wurf hat sie erneut zugepackt, 3-4 Schläge in der Rute und wieder weg. Danach konnten wir sie noch 2 Minuten beim jagen beobachten, aber von meinem Möre Silda ließ sie sich letzendlich doch nicht mehr überzeugen.


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

hallo leute erstmal petri zum schönen fisch ich werde samstag das erste mal es versuchen eine mefo zu bekommen wir fahren nach großenbrode zur steil küste vielleicht klabbt es ja lg andre


----------



## Borstenwurm (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Ich war vor ca. 1 Woche auf Als mit einem Kumpel auf Mefos. Nur eine kleine Untermaßige auf Garnelenfliege. Das Riff, was wir beangeln wollten stand voll im Wind!
Man, sind wir nass geworden, trotz Watjacke.
An der Nordküste hatte ich noch 2 Nachläufer auf einen grün - silbernen Kinetic.

Mehr war leider nicht drin an dem Tag!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

@Borstenwurm
darf man fragen, wo ihr unterwegs wart?


----------



## Dr. Komix (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute erstmal petri zum schönen fisch ich werde samstag das erste mal es versuchen eine mefo zu bekommen wir fahren nach großenbrode zur steil küste vielleicht klabbt es ja lg andre



Mal schauen Andre wohin es geht.
Fangen werden wir auf jeden fall.
Du wie Wolfgang und ich wie du..
Ich rufe am Donnerstag bei dir an.
Das wird richtig geilo.
Bis in die Nacht oder nicht? Ein paar Dorsche:m.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*



Micky schrieb:


> Wir waren Samstag Abend in Weißenhaus zum Brandungsangeln (Strandabschnitt Camping-Parkplatz - FKK/Hundestrand). Gegen 18 Uhr raubte direkt vor unseren Brandungsruten ne MEFO direkt an der Oberfläche. Spinnrute hatte ich dabei, sofort angeworfen und gleich nen Anfasser gehabt, leider nur sehr kurz. Beim zweiten Wurf hat sie erneut zugepackt, 3-4 Schläge in der Rute und wieder weg. Danach konnten wir sie noch 2 Minuten beim jagen beobachten, aber von meinem Möre Silda ließ sie sich letzendlich doch nicht mehr überzeugen.


 

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber wird mittlerweile so wenig gefangen, dass auf *Nicht*fänge in die Offtopics verschoben werden?;+;+;+

Uli


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

In meinen Augen war das eine relevante Nachricht wo gerade was gehen könnte. ich nehm es gerne wieder raus. 
Will ja keinen Ärger :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> In meinen Augen war das eine relevante Nachricht wo gerade was gehen könnte. ich nehm es gerne wieder raus.
> Will ja keinen Ärger :m


 
Jau jau, du bist der Chef und wie ich sehe geschmeidig in der Büx. :m Ich habe es 45 mal gelesen und immer das Foto gesucht, bis ich gemerkt habe das da ja gar keins ist. Ging ja auch nicht.|bigeyes

Uli


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Mal schauen Andre wohin es geht.
> Fangen werden wir auf jeden fall.
> Du wie Wolfgang und ich wie du..
> Ich rufe am Donnerstag bei dir an.
> ...


das will ich doch hoffen das ich meine erste mefo fange klar bis in die nacht falls ich keine mefo bekomme denn vielleicht paar dorsche lg andre meld dich wir sehen uns samstag :m


----------



## Borstenwurm (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*



Blechbüchsentaucher85 schrieb:


> @Borstenwurm
> darf man fragen, wo ihr unterwegs wart?


 
Waren in Nygard und irgendwo weiter nördlich!
> Im Norden der Insel kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus. Mein Kumpel ist gefahren, hat mir aber über die Namen der beangelten Strände nichts gesagt. Leider!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Windmaster (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

War gestern und heute morgen auf Fünen (Sonderby Klint ) unterwegs. Gestern mit der Spinnrute und es waren viele Fische am Platz. Es sind mehrere gesprungen und eine Ü70 hat sich ca. 20m von mir entfernt komplett aus dem Wasser geschraubt. #q Hatte den ganzen morgen nur einen kurzen Kontakt direkt unter der Rutenspitze. Habe alle Köder ausprobiert und auch mit Springerfliege gefischt, aber es war zum verrückt werden. Habe eigentlich bisher immer die Erfahrung gemacht das man Mefo´s auf Sicht angeworfen hat und diese dann auch rumms an der Rute hingen.

Naja, dann war ich heute morgen mit der Fliegenrute nochmal am Platz und hatte mir bessere Chancen ausgerechnet. Doch heute konnte ich keine Fische ausmachen und mein Gedanke sie mit kleinen Ködern (Garnelen und Mysis-Imitaten) zu überlisten schlug auch fehl......

Bin aber ja noch bis zum 29. auf der Insel und werde die launischen Herbstforellen wohl noch in den Kescher kriegen.


windmaster


----------



## donlotis (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Habe eigentlich bisher immer die Erfahrung gemacht das man Mefo´s auf Sicht angeworfen hat und diese dann auch rumms an der Rute hingen.



Da habe ich leider eher gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht... 


Gruß donlotis


----------



## kasimir (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

moin  
ich war Übers wochenende mal wieder auf fehmarn ich war 
Fr:16-22 uhr katerinenhof fisch = null
Sa: 15-21uhr Flügge fisch= null
So:6-12 uhr Staberhuk fisch = null 
fazit:war spassig aber wirklich fisch ist nicht da (hauptsache mal wieder frischen wind umme nase)
naja petri und gruss kasimir


----------



## mot67 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*



donlotis schrieb:


> Da habe ich leider eher gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht...
> 
> 
> Gruß donlotis



dem schliess ich mich an, um so häufiger die fische sich zeigen, um so schwieriger zu überlisten. wenn überhaupt hilft dann meist nur spirolino/fliege.


----------



## MefoProf (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*



mot67 schrieb:


> dem schliess ich mich an, um so häufiger die fische sich zeigen, um so schwieriger zu überlisten. wenn überhaupt hilft dann meist nur spirolino/fliege.



Da hab ich aber auch ganz andere Erfahrung gemacht. Fisch gesehen, angeworfen und sofort Biss. Immer im ersten Wurf. Das hab ich schon häufig gehabt.#h

Anders herum hab ich aber auch schon mitten in einem Schwarm gestanden und kein Schwanz hat sich auch nur ansatzweise für den Köder interessiert. 

Ich denke aber, jeder Angler wird den Fisch anwerfen, auch wenn er damit noch nie Erfolg gehabt hat. Die Versuchung ist eben einfach zu gross


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

es is ja wohl auch mit abstand das schönste gefühl, wenn man den fisch sieht... beobachtet... wartet und dann... oha wie geil *sabber*   
WER KANN DA WIEDERSTEHN


----------



## aloa (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Hallo
Ich war heute los,für knapp zwei stunden in der Abenddämmerung in Flensburg zwei untermaßige so um die 35 zentim.und eine größere gab ein guten drill aber zum ende kam es leider nicht ist abgegangen tja Pech:c aber das kennt ihr ja.

Schöne Grüße|wavey:


----------



## Windmaster (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

War am Samstag abend wieder auf Fünen unterwegs, konnte aber in Turo mit der Spinnrute nur 4 untermaßige Mefo´s landen. Dafür gab es ein anderes tolles Erlebnis, ein Schweinswal tauchte einmal ca. 10m vor mir kurz auf. Habe mich fast ein bißchen Erschrocken....|uhoh:

Heute morgen war ich dann nochmal in Sonderby Klint und konnte 3 Mefo´s mit der Fliegenrute landen. Eine war so um die 45cm, die anderen waren untermaßig.

War um 7Uhr am Wasser und bis 9Uhr tat sich nix. Habe dann die Garnelenimitation mal sehr schnell eingestrippt und der erste Fisch hing. Die schnell geführte Fliege brachte dann noch 2 Fische.

Eine der beiden zeigte sich vorher kurz an der Oberfläche und ich habe den Fisch sofort angeworfen. Nach ein paar Zügen hing der Fisch an der Rute. 

Diesmal hat sich meine Erfahrung bestätigt das Fische die man sieht auch meistens fängt.....:m


----------



## MeFoConny (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Moinsen,

war gestern mit meinem Kumpel in der Kieler Förde unterwegs, erste Anlaufpunkt war Kitzeberg, wo gleich beim 3. Wurf ein 52er Dorsch gelandet wurde:vik:. Danach war nix mehr ausser zwei kurze Zupfer. 
Zweiter Anlaufpunkt war dann Möltenort, war auch nix besser, ausser Kontrolle durch Fischereiaufsicht. Und siehe da, Mr. 300% hatte keine Papiere dabei#q. Lagen schön Zuhause warm und trocken im Keller. Also weiter neuen Punkt suchen, fahren doch nicht 200km umsonst dahin, war sein Kommentar. Mir war´s egal, denn meine Papiere sind immer dabei.
Dritter Punkt war Laboe, wo die beiden nicht aufkreuzen würden, wie er meinte. Die sauen sich doch nicht ihre schönen "Lackschuhe" ein, wenn wir am Hafen und ein bischen weiter links runter angeln.  Gesagt getan, und siehe da, 35er Trutte:c, zurückgesetzt mit den Worten "schicke mal Deine Eltern vorbei" doch unser Glück währte nicht lang, "Guten Tag die Herren, bitte mal aus dem Wasser kommen" äh ja waren wohl ein bischen zu weit nach links abgedriftet und haben glatt im Militärischem Bereich geangelt. Also wieder nach rechts Richtung Hafen, rauf auf die Steinpackung und siehe da, 38er Trutte:c, war die Schwester von der 35er. Danach ging nix mehr, Wind nahm zu und es wurde kälter. Also ins Auto und ab nach Hause. 
Fazit: Kommen bald wieder aber mit Papiere.


----------



## Seatrout (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

wann:25.10.2007
wo:weidefeld
windst 5
wasser: Klar(trotz auflandig)
untergrund: Feinster sand
köder: Snaps 25 gr. verschiedene farben
fänge:4 mefos(2 zurück)

War seit langen mal wieder vom ufer los und hat promt geklappt.
nice day

gruß hannes


----------



## Watfischer84 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Jo , Timm da bin ich ganz deiner meinung. Gibts was geileres als n fisch auf sicht anzuwerfen....#c  :g NEIN:g:vik:



Sauber Hannes

Petri, schöne fische #6


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*



Seatrout schrieb:


> wann:25.10.2007
> wo:weidefeld
> windst 5
> wasser: Klar(trotz auflandig)
> ...


#6petri heil schöne fische geil


----------



## Marc aus HH (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Moin Moin Leudde!
War letzte Woche auf Fyn, bei Hasmark. Konnte 8 Forellen auf Spiro mit kleiner garnelenfliege landen, allerdings waren 7 untermaaßig. bisse alle auf sehr schnell geführte fliege...
gruß Marc


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

wann:31.10.2007
wo:Wismarer Bucht
wind:sw 3
wasser: Klar
untergrund: Mischgrund, Steine
köder: Gladsax Wobbler grün/silber 27 gr./ Snaps rot/schw. 30 gr. mit schw. Springerfliege
fänge:5 Dorsche 40 - 60 cm (3 zurück) und eine Mefo kurz vor der Rutenspitze im Drill verloren.

Da in MV noch Schonzeit für die Mefos besteht, wäre sie ohnehin wieder ins nasse Element zurück gewandert! #6
Der erste und auch größte Dorsch biss bereits um 14:15 Uhr |kopfkrat
Der Rest zwischen 17:15 und 17:45 Uhr! #6


----------



## Havorred01 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Wann : 02.11.-04.11.07 
Wo : Aabenraa Fjord- Genner Bucht
Wer : Ich und 2andere
Wind : Nordwest -West, am Fr. 2Bft, Sa. ca. 4-5Bft, So. 3-1Bft
Fänge : insgesammt 3 große Dorsche ab 50cm. keine Mefo. 
Köder: Blinker, Wobbler div. Fliegen
Am Freitag waren wir mit Boot im Aabenraa fjord höhe felstedstkov unterwegs, mein Kumpel hatte eine Mefo beim schleppen dran, die kurz vorm boot flüchten konnte. War aber braun. Viele Nachläufer beim spinen vom boot aus. Abends beim Pilken gute Dorschfänge, viele kleine. Am Sa. in Sonderballe Hoved nichts ausser anfasser auf Fliege. Sonntag Tagsüber wie Samstag,  abend in Skarrev auf der Sandbank zwei Dorsche.

Gruß 

Havorred01


----------



## Flala - Flifi (9. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2007*

Moin!
Ich war vom 27.10. bis 3.11. zum Familienurlaub auf Fünen, genau zwischen Helnaes und Sonderbyklint.

Wind aus Süd bis Südwest in Stärken meist bei 4. Gefischt habe ich in der Regel nachmittags in die Dämmerung hinein für je zwei bis drei Stunden, entweder Helnaes Westseite direkt hinterm Damm oder an der Südspitze von Helnaes (geparkt im Ferienhausgebiet Helnaes Strand) 
Ergebnisse: Zwei untermassige Mefos auf Fliege (braune Fyggi), eine blitzblanke 60er auf Abu Toby Coast in gelb-rot. Eine etwas kleinere (vermutlich so um die 50cm) nach kurzem Drill am Toby ausgestiegen. Kein einziger Dorsch.

Schöne Ecke da, auch bei auflandigem Wind bis 6 kaum problematische Eintrübung und immer ein fischbarer Strandabschnitt in kurzer Entfernung zu erreichen. Ich denke, ich werde demnächst öfter meinen Urlaub dort planen, zumal meine liebste (nichtangelnde) Ehefrau sich von Landschaft und kulturellen Sehenswürdigkeiten ebenfalls sehr begeistert zeigte.

Gruß,
Martin


----------

